# Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light (Updated)



## ROK (Apr 17, 2008)

*Introduction*
Past 4 months was real pain for me. I had a new and good light but I couldn’t open it to keep maker’s secret project.
Here I’d like to share my impression of the new flashlight *BitZ*. The 2 lights were provided free of charge :nana: for test & review. I have got the sand blasted bare Al proto Bitz 4 moths ago for a test and production HA one only 2 days ago for a review. (Thanks HgRyu for tasting it first :goodjob

I have no connection with his business. Its price is $135. And I do not know the available quantity.
This custom-made light is made by the long time CPF member *HgRyu*. And the light is available in his website here: http://www.bitz.kr/.

*CPF sale thread is HERE*













_*Specification - by maker*
•	Material : *Titanium* (Bezel, Clip), 6061 Aircraft Grade Aluminum Alloy (Head, Body) 
•	Finish : Type III Hardcoat Anodized Natural Finish and ChemKote Interior for enhanced Corrosion Protection 
•	Lens : *Sapphire Crystal Glass*, optical grade (*Anti-Reflective coating* for one side) 
•	LED : SSC P4 bin –* USXOH* 
•	Driver : High efficient *Buck-Boost converter* with 3 regular brightness levels and 4 hidden signals. 
•	Reflector : High quality Orange Peel aluminum reflector 
•	O-ring sealed Twist On-Off (no battery rattle) 
•	Battery : One 3V CR123A or one 3.6V RCR123A (recommend AW's protected Li-Ion cell) 
•	Dimension: Diameter 20.3mm, Overall Length 72mm 
•	Hole for DIY Tritium vial or Glow-Powder on tail (hole size for 1.5mm X 6.5mm). Sorry, no tritium for international shipment. 
•	Accessories : Titanium Pocket Clip, 2 Split Rings (one stainless steel, one polished brass) 
•	No commercial packing 

*Driver and Brightness levels, Hidden Signals - by maker*
•	BitZ Pocket use high efficient Buck-Boost converter and it will control power to the LED even though you use 3.6V rechargeable Li-Ion battery. So, LED will not be damaged by unregulated high current from Li-Ion battery. Off course, birightness by regular 3V CR123A and 3.6V rechargeable Li-Ion battery will be same. 
•	Input voltage range : 1.8V ~ 5.5V 
•	There are basic* 3 Brightness levels (Medium-Low-High)* and hidden *4 Signals (Strobe-Locater-Extreme Low-S.O.S.)* 
•	Brightness (estimated) : High (120~130lumen), Medium (30~40lumen), low (10lumen) 
•	Current to LED (tested) : High (500mA), Medium (150mA), Low (30mA) 
•	Rumtime (tested) : High (1~2 hours), Medium (3~6 hours), low (12~24 hours) depending on 3V or 3.6V. (see runtime graphs for details) 
•	Runtime for Signal mode (RCR123A, CR123A) : Strobe (8, 12 hours), Locater (24, 36 hours), Ext.Low (45, 70 hours), S.O.S. (8, 12 hours) 
•	Basic 3 brightness levels has *Memory Function*. You will get next level by Off and On within two seconds. 
•	You will get into Signals by consecutive 8 On and Off. No memory function for Signal. 
•	Locater signal : useful mode for tracking and camping as "follow me" signal or location signal. 
•	Extreme Low : This mode is useful as a overnight candle at tent. Current to LED is 10mA. 

*Runtime Graph - by maker*
•	Tested by primary Panasonic CR123A and rechargeable AW RCR123A batteries._ 







*What’s in the package*
Light comes in a zip-lock bag, as other custom light do, with each SS and brass split-rings and 2 spare o-rings. 






*The Design and Construction*
When I saw BitZ first time, it reminded me the Fire-Fly and Nautilus. Yes, the Bitz belongs to the custom CR123A light class like the FF and Nautilus.

As you see the manufacture’s specification, The BitZ used high grade parts, e.g. Titanium bezel ring, Titanium pocket clip, custom made Al reflector and sapphire crystal lens etc.

For size comparison





There is no marking on the head and body.

Overall CNC machining is outstanding with no sharp edges. 
Threads are smooth and very durable. The feeling of twist switching is butter smooth.
I have tested over 15,000 on/off cycles. Switching operation is still flawless. But my fingers are… you can imagine…:mecry:

















You can see the slight off center of LED. But I believe it does not affect the beam quality.

Knurling is in the middle between aggressive and smooth. So, it provides decent gripping. 

Favorite but expensive Ti bezel ring and pocket clip are standard parts. And both are natural Titanium color. I have drilled one hole on the proto pocket clip and polished it with fine grit sand paper. It’s better than natural Ti to sand blasted bare Al proto Bitz.

The color of HA is, my favorite color, dark grey. It is very similar to Surefire’s dark grey color with no hint of greenish. And HA quality is top notch and color matching is perfect. I could not find any flaw on the anodizing.

The slot on the tail end can accept 1.5mm X 6.5mm tritium vial. I have attached a 1.4mm X 6.5mm yellow tritium vial on the proto BitZ and 1.4mm X 6.5mm green vial on the production one. 








Weight is only 48g with AW protected RCR123A and well balanced. 


Let’s see the inside of Bitz

ChemKote applied inside the tube and thread to protect corrosion.

You can find the brilliant design of leaf spring mechanism that can eliminate the battery rattle.





Unfortunately the bezel of production BitZ is sealed by some adhesive. I believe I can disassemble the bezel without any damage but I didn’t. Because I love its beauty and I have a proto sample. So, I’ll show you exploded pics of proto head as follow. I don’t know what’s changed between proto and production. 





LE is tight fit in the head to make ground path and heat sinking. 
At hi mode, Bitz reached warm quickly but not hot in the hand. Therefore I guess BitZ has a proper heat sinking. 


*Driver Circuit & Runtime*
Personally I love a buck/boost driver due to the flexibility of battery use. Thankfully BitZ has a buck/boost circuit. When I checked its function with my DMM, output currents are identical regardless of primary CR123A or RCR123A. And the maker specification of output currents is reliable.

BitZ has 3 brightness levels (Low - Mid- Hi) and hidden 4 signals (Strobe – Locator - Extreme Low - SOS).
The brightness levels are changed if you turn off/on within 2 seconds. You can notice the brightness level set with one blinking at Mid and Low ranges. Bitz also has a memory function in 3 brightness levels. 

IMO 500mA Hi is good compromise between performance and heat sinking for this small light.
Mid is enough to walk around the house and hiking at night.
Low is perfect for indoor use. 

From any brightness level 
- 8 off/on (off-on-off-on-off-on-off-on-off-on-off-on-off-on-off-on) : Strobe
- 9 off/on : Locator
- 10 off/on : Extreme Low
- 11 off/on : SOS
There is slight whine (buzz) noise on the Extreme Low mode but very good function on the other modes.

The runtimes of Bitz on Hi are 60min and 72min with AW protected RCR123A and Energizer CR123A respectively. After 72min it will go mid-mode with the primary CR123A.
So, manufacturer’s runtime graph is very reasonable.


*Beam quality*
Sorry, crappy pics. I need a good camera. My camera does not catch the difference of each bright level. So, I’ll post the comparison beam shot.
Beam shows excellent quality. Thrower hot spot with smooth corona and plentiful side spill though small reflector. 

BitZ Hi(left) vs McR2—S Piglet Hi (500mA)





BitZ Low vs McR20-S Piglet Low (50mA)





Bitz Ext. Low vs McR20-S Piglet Low (50mA)





I could not find any penetration of water in 1 hour washbowl test. 






*Conclusion*
The BitZ is an excellent quality EDC light. Machining is flawless and switching is very smooth and durable.

cons:
- Slight whine noise at Extreme Low mode 
- Slight off centered LED (I hope this is only in my case)

pros:
- Everything else!
- Decent size and weight for a pocketable EDC light
- Multi-level brightness and decent runtimes.
- Great beam quality
- Flawless machining and well matched HA
- Reasonable price and actual shipping cost
- What do you want more…?

If you looking for a good quality, comfortable and decent size EDC light, it’s a *BitZ*

Cheers to HgRyu :twothumbs
And thank for long reading. :bow: :bow: :bow:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edited 

*How to open the BitZ head!*

Deleted by the request of manufacturer.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Looks nice! but..more then a bit of influence by McGzimo's creation? and arc too...hmm thats probably why it looks nice..

but i dont see any indication of price?

Crenshaw


----------



## lazerboy2000 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



Crenshaw said:


> Looks nice! but..more then a bit of influence by McGzimo's creation? and arc too...hmm thats probably why it looks nice..
> 
> but i dont see any indication of price?
> 
> Crenshaw



Price is *U$135*/pc


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Interesting light.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

but a 500ma high....seems kinda low...

this light is one helluva fine looking light though...its almost like a PD with knurling

Crenshaw


----------



## schiesz (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



Crenshaw said:


> its almost like a PD with knurling



Interesting thought. I don't think it looks anything like a PD myself, but it does look good.

schiesz


----------



## houtex (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

I see CR2ion with some Novatac. I like it.


----------



## gollum (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

looks pretty nice 
I like the agressive knurling...
$135 + s/h is ok


----------



## Snow (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

I like it. The hidden modes seem like a good idea.


----------



## curvie (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Very nice. Looking forward to these becoming available.:twothumbs


----------



## regulator (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Very nice light. It has a lot going for it - small size, nice knurling, rugged design, and versital. I like it - thats the bad part.


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Nice light, at 500ma should put around 100 lumens OTF, good enough for all my EDC needs. Very well balanced light.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



schiesz said:


> Interesting thought. I don't think it looks anything like a PD myself, but it does look good.
> 
> schiesz



i think it was the clip that reminded me of the PD, but yeah, on second look,its more of a novatac look, mixed with ARC Knurling, and ARC pcb..

Crenshaw


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

I like it too...

But there is a little bit of everything, from the Nautilus, McGizmo and also
looks like Katoshiki...


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



toby_pra said:


> I like it too...
> 
> But there is a little bit of everything, from the Nautilus, McGizmo and also
> looks like Katoshiki...


Yup


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

But i think it looks very interesting...


----------



## Bigsy (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Love the design and looks, and I would of been tempted..but it needs a higher high definitely.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Why a higher high?


----------



## Thujone (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Looks absolutely fantastic...


----------



## Bigsy (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



toby_pra said:


> Why a higher high?


Because their too bunched, med and low are too close together imo, difference between 30 and 10 lumens is quite minimal, medium would just never get used as it is.

Personally speaking I would like: 
Hi = ~850ma - For the odd time I need a lot of light, I would like to at least have the option.
Med = 350ma>450ma - I can use this as the normal light mode.
Low = <50ma.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Hello!

Oh i just oversaw...

yes thats right the diferences should minimal and hard
to see...like a novatac it would be good if you have
0.3Lumen on low...


----------



## chaoss (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

This is a very kewl looking light, thanks for posting the information ROK.:thanks: OOOh, and it's a tailstander-a must for my needs.


----------



## skalomax (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

A very nice light indeed.
Could we choose the emitter, possibly?
SXO is a little too cool for my blood


----------



## lyrrag (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

According to the web site it's available 4-23-08. I really am thinking about ordering this light. I missed the Muyshondt Nautilus so I think this might work out for me. Reminds me of Enrique's light with a twist of some other lights thrown into the design.


----------



## ROK (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Easy one-hand operation :nana:


----------



## regulator (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

I can’t help but thinking this is what the next generation Arc was to be (from the looks, specs, and features). I have been part of CPF much longer than what my join date reflects. I bought the very first Arc and still have it. This light has all the features that the next generation Arc (from way way back) was striving to be – very small size, versatile output, high output, and durable build. I know there is a new Arc and it has fabulous specs but it reminds me more of a next generation PD (I hope I do not get flamed). 

This was my first impression after reading and seeing the light.


----------



## FrogmanM (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

That is one smart looking torch there! Looks like it'd make a great edc!

Mayo


----------



## Cuso (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

I looked around the website and they specify NOT to use the clip on your belt..I wonder why :thinking:. The light looks awesome , I can see those Ti parts getting some color. Saphire, Ti , and multilevels under $150?? Nice , very nice. It could use a little more current to the emmiter though. Are this lights available already?? They could change the driver to a more aggressive one , i would prefer 800ma or more, on the high.


----------



## Edwood (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Not a fan of agressive knurling. Love the features. The only thing it loses out on to the Nautilus is run time, since the Nautilus high output is around 350mA. 

The major downside of the Nautilus is the flood sucks. It's a great throw light, but the beam spill is very narrow. Even my Orb Raw NS with Q5 Cree has a significantly wider beam. (brighter and whiter too).

Looks like the BitZ has a little of everything. If it wasn't for the very aggressive knurling, I'd be sending PayPal payment right now.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Hi Cuso!

Perhaps you could send E-Mail to the person who builds that light, with
our whishes?!


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Anyone wants to do a group buy?


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Do you think you can get it even cheaper?


----------



## lyrrag (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Emailed the builder and found out the light is shipping from 4-23-08. Price is $135 + $5 shipping.

I would be in for a Group Buy if it happened soon. We could email the number of participants and if he agrees to a price, Paypal him the money individually by a specified date and put our CPF name and group buy in the comment section.

How soon would I like this to happen? I can be ready by 4-23-08. 

lyrrag


----------



## Unforgiven (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

First impressions

I just received a BitZ from HgRyu. (at no charge) I will admit that I'm not a fan of multi function lights but I must say that I am pleasantly surprised with this light. 

The menu is set up in such a way that it isn’t required to go through all of the settings to get to the main setting that you want to use. (Unless you want to) The memory function is really nice. It took me a little while to get the hang of it but now that I have I really like it. To get the memory to “hold” the last main setting, the light must be on for a few seconds. After the blink in the medium and low, the memory holds the setting. If you do not wait long enough, the light will go to the next preprogrammed setting when turned back on.

I also appreciate the attention to detail of the fit and finish. Even the color of the head and body match exceptionally well for an HA finish. I don’t think the pictures show it very well but the “corners” are rounded off somewhat including the edges of the key ring hole. Perhaps it is to help keep the finish in place? I have noticed that on my Surefire’s the edges are the first place to show wear (end of the bezel for example).

The pocket clip seems reasonably sturdy and strong. The knurling does provide noticeable resistance when clipping it to your pocket. A reverse type pocket clip option would really be a nice addition.


The beam pattern is “floody” more so than my Fenix P1 SE with a textured refector. I don't notice any rings. It's a smooth hot spot blending into the flood.


As far as the current to the LED goes, I think a lower low would be the only change I would make. To me the high level is balanced with what I feel this light is suited for. (a task light) I have some lights that are driven harder but I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving them on for extended periods of time especially in "candle mode".

The "hidden" modes all appear to operate in the medium setting. Except of course the extra low mode.


Here is a picture for size comparison: (Click thumbnail for large image)







The window seems to be well protected from daily bumps. The tallest point of the bezel is about 6mm from the window. The lowest is about 4mm from the window. (Click thumbnail for large image)








The Trit slot looks like it will accommodate up to a 6mm vial.






These are my initial opinions and impressions of the light. I will update as I use the light.


----------



## dc (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

I would say it's a real good buy for a custom light at that price and yes, i'm eagerly waiting for mine too :laughing:

DC


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

VEry good Review unforgiven!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

ROK said:
Personally I love a buck/boost driver due to the flexibility of battery use. Thankfully BitZ has a buck/boost circuit. When I checked its function with my DMM, output currents are identical regardless of primary CR123A or RCR123A. And the maker specification of output currents is reliable.-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would expect the current with a LiIon to be lower than with a CR123, if the BitZ is using buck/boost.

Bill


----------



## ROK (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



Bullzeyebill said:


> ROK said:
> Personally I love a buck/boost driver due to the flexibility of battery use. Thankfully BitZ has a buck/boost circuit. When I checked its function with my DMM, output currents are identical regardless of primary CR123A or RCR123A. And the maker specification of output currents is reliable.-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I would expect the current with a LiIon to be lower than with a CR123, if the BitZ is using buck/boost.
> ...



Bill,
My measuring point is not battery side but actual forward curent to the LED.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



ROK said:


> Bill,
> My measuring point is not battery side but actual forward curent to the LED.



My error, thanks. I am used to people just measuring at tailcap. Did you get a chance to measure the vf of the Led?

Bill


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

oh no..i feel the NEED for this light growing..i have to stop buying lights! arghh..

Crenshaw


----------



## ROK (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Did you get a chance to measure the vf of the Led?
> 
> Bill



:thinking: No problem, 3.27v at Hi mode.


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

so does it get really hot when on high for a while? say, hotter than a nautilus?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



ROK said:


> :thinking: No problem, 3.27v at Hi mode.



That is a nice low vf Led there on high mode. If they are all like that then you are looking at some nice long runtimes on lower modes. Low vf is ideal for boost part of buck/boost.

Bill


----------



## monanza (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

This does look very interesting. I might have to get me one.


----------



## tsl (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



Unforgiven said:


> Here is a picture for size comparison: (Click thumbnail for large image)


 
How do the high and low levels compare to the E1B? Also, does the BitZ have a more floody beam than the E1B? How well does its beam throw?


----------



## Unforgiven (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



tsl said:


> How do the high and low levels compare to the E1B? Also, does the BitZ have a more floody beam than the E1B? How well does its beam throw?



Because of the different beam characteristics, The high and low levels between the 2 lights are hard for me to gage. Using my eyes and bouncing the light off a surface at close range to try to even the beam sizes, I would say the High and low appear pretty close. The Extra low on the BitZ is noticeably less bright and would be preferable to me for the low level in the main menu.

The E1B's beam is a narrow "cone of light" with little spill so it definitely out throws the BitZ but in my opinion, the Bitz does throw well for such a floody beam. The Bitz has the beam with the most even flood of any of my other lights (except my Zebralight) and is much easier on the eyes. The BitZ is much easier to use while working on something because the beam is spread out and less light is bounced back into your eyes. The E1B is more focused and can be hard on the eyes when working close up.

The Bitz beam is whiter than the E1B and by comparison the E1B looks almost purple.


----------



## tsl (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



Unforgiven said:


> Because of the different beam characteristics, The high and low levels between the 2 lights are hard for me to gage. Using my eyes and bouncing the light off a surface at close range to try to even the beam sizes, I would say the High and low appear pretty close. The Extra low on the BitZ is noticeably less bright and would be preferable to me for the low level in the main menu.
> 
> The E1B's beam is a narrow "cone of light" with little spill so it definitely out throws the BitZ but in my opinion, the Bitz does throw well for such a floody beam. The Bitz has the beam with the most even flood of any of my other lights (except my Zebralight) and is much easier on the eyes. The BitZ is much easier to use while working on something because the beam is spread out and less light is bounced back into your eyes. The E1B is more focused and can be hard on the eyes when working close up.
> 
> The Bitz beam is whiter than the E1B and by comparison the E1B looks almost purple.


 
Thanks! That's very helpful as I try to decide on a small multi-level EDC.


----------



## litetube (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

I broke down and ordered one. It looks like a great light. and I really need a small reliable pocket EDC. 

I had a flash of panic last nite afterwards cause I realized I just plunked down a serious amount of dough on a basically unknown light/maker with no track record or maybe there is a previous product run? . But I keep going back to the pics and I get hooked again. it is a great looking light with the clip and bezel. 

I would like to know also if it gets anything more than warm on high when left on its own tailstanding? It shouldnt at 500ma . That isnt really pushing things hard.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

I want one, but im am going to go with the new Nitecore....


Crenshaw


----------



## Unforgiven (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



litetube said:


> ......I would like to know also if it gets anything more than warm on high when left on its own tailstanding? It shouldnt at 500ma . That isnt really pushing things hard.



I have had the BitZ running on high for no more than 10 - 15 minutes at a time. It warms quickly but has not been hot. The E1B gets warmer than the Bitz and the P1 will get hot when turned on about the same amount of time.


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

I don't see any McGizmo in this at all.
I do see a little Jil lite and a tiny bit of a yaesumofo Arc LS clicky sort of look (in the knurling)..

It looks like a nice original design. Not a cookie cutter clone like we are normally inundated with around here.
Well done.
Yaesumofo



Crenshaw said:


> Looks nice! but..more then a bit of influence by McGzimo's creation? and arc too...hmm that's probably why it looks nice..
> 
> but i dont see any indication of price?
> 
> Crenshaw


----------



## gloworm (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Can anyone give us a quick run-down on the operation of this light and how you get to the various levels?


----------



## dc (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



Crenshaw said:


> I want one, but im am going to go with the new Nitecore....
> 
> 
> Crenshaw



I like the new design CR123 nitecore too but at 92mm length & 26mm diameter, it's a tad too big for a 123 light. Anyway, u can't compare the mass produced Nitecore to the Bitz, which only have a production run of 200pcs according to HgRyu. Also, one is design for flood using a ssc while the other is using a cree which is inbetween so they do serve different purposes .

DC


----------



## mahasuri (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



gloworm said:


> Can anyone give us a quick run-down on the operation of this light and how you get to the various levels?


Just twisty off-on gets next bright mod, Hlgh → Med → Low.. very simple.
8 times twisty on-off get hidden mod. Strobe, S.O.S. etc. And BitZ has NOT user program mod I know.


----------



## litetube (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

does anyone know if it is lossen for off tighten for on?


----------



## mahasuri (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



litetube said:


> does anyone know if it is lossen for off tighten for on?


Tighten, clockwise


----------



## Supernam (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Groupbuy please!!! But then again... perhaps they know that mostly CPF members are going to buy the light, therefore the price is already a groupbuy price. haha

It'd be great if Fenix-Store or Battery Junction could stock these.


----------



## litetube (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

HaHa Mahasuri

No I meant does the light turn on when you loosen or tighten the head. There are a cpl lights out there where the head is tightened down when off and you loosen to turn it on. I think that is a cool setup for EDC and was wondering if the Bitz was like that or more traditional in tightening turns it on. :twothumbs


----------



## tsl (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but there's no momentary?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



tsl said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but there's no momentary?



Momentary is sort of impossible with a twisty. The closest way would be to twist on and off quickly.

Bill


----------



## gloworm (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

On some twisty's you can loosen them to the "just off" position, then momentary can be activated by squeezing the the head onto the body, effectively making contact inside the tube. Only really works if there is a little slack in the threads.


----------



## tsl (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



Bullzeyebill said:


> Momentary is sort of impossible with a twisty. The closest way would be to twist on and off quickly.
> 
> Bill


 
Thanks Bill. My ony experience with a multiple-stage light is the A2 and L2, both of which have twisty tailcaps for momentary and constant light. I guess I really didn't know how this light operated ... thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dc (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

I just received my Bitz and been playing with it for a hour and my impression of the light so far is very positive. Below are some observations i have made :

Fit/Finish
- Top class threading, thick and clean cut, on the head and body. Turn on/off smoothly with the o-ring come lubed.
- HA3 is very thick and good, surefire like natural anodising but with deeper shade. Matching and uniform HA on both body/head, flawless i would say, just like my Aleph2.
- Knurling is plentiful and well done. Ample grip despite being a small light.
- Led is well centered and the sapphire lens/reflector is relatively dust free, unlike my fenix which always come with certain amount of dust on the reflector/lens. 

Light Function
- Very easy to use basic 3 mode (med-low-high) with memory mode and hidden signal function (strobe-locator-extreme low-sos) from the 8 on/off sequences. Infact i like the extreme low mode and wish it could be memorize too but too bad no memory mode is available for the hidden signal group..why why oo:
- Beam profile from the textured reflector is real good, the hot spot transition to corona/spill is smooth and progressive, much like the beam profile of my nuwai q3, which i like cos i dun neeed throw in such small edc light.
- Light brightness seems the same using both cr123 and rcr123 and all my batterys fit nicely. Also, there is some kind of spring split ring inside the battery tube to prevent battery rattles, a nice touch
- The 3 programmed light levels is well spaced and distinctive. The medium mode is bright enough for me in most situations but like i mentioned previously, i would prefer the extreme low level to be memorized as well cos this mode provide real long run times while still providing enough light for lots of task, to me at least.

Accessories provided
- Well, nothing much to say on the provided o-rings and splits rings, just good to have them.
- Titanium bezel finish is good and the crown is not sharp but the finish on the ti clip is not uniform, not nicely brushed compared to the bezel though its not a big deal to me.

All in all, i'm real satisfied with the Bitz considering how much it asking for, very worth a buy for anyone looking for a cool and useful small edc light 
I think i will be eagerly looking out for other creations from Hgryu, definitely a highly commendable piece of virgin work from him. Maybe an aa/aaa light for the next project?


----------



## litetube (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Good mini review DC. Is the operation of the light tighten to turn it ON and Loosen the head for OFF?


----------



## ROK (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



litetube said:


> Is the operation of the light tighten to turn it ON and Loosen the head for OFF?



Tighten the head to turn on and loosen the head to turn off.


----------



## Toons (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

ROK, Unforgiven and dc. 

:thanks: very much for your reviews and impressions. :thumbsup:

This is the most interesting new custom I have seen in a long time.
I agree that it would be nice to have super low in the memory function.

Bound to be one in my flashaholic future. 

Any of you brothers or sisters get one and find it is just 
not bright enough to stimulate your ripped retinas send it my way
would ya.....
Toons


----------



## Gene (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Looks like a great little light! One thing though, why after all this time can't manufacturers make twisties that are off when the tailcap or head is tightened DOWN all the way and come on when loosened? The humble Maglite Solitare has been that way for years and seems to me the best configuration for a twisty.

If there's concern about moisture when in use because of it being loosened to activate, just double gasket the activation end! 

I have to admit, this is one of the better looking small lights I've seen.


----------



## Thujone (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



Gene said:


> why after all this time can't manufacturers make twisties that are off when the tailcap or head is tightened DOWN



*cough* Liteflux *cough*


----------



## Gene (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Didn't know that and good for them. I wish they all would do it.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Very interesting package. I like the shape and the pocket clip...the trit is a nice touch too. Seems to be priced nicely. I'm not sure about the 500ma thing. I think it should have been in the 750ma class to make it more attractive to the 90% of us "high lumen" guys, especially on a multi-level light. It's not a huge deal, but probably enough to be a deal killer for me. I'm looking for something brighter than the Novatac.


----------



## litetube (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

I agree. There are indeed lights out there that operate this way, Tighten for off which is better to me cause you are going to be EDC'ing it all day every day in the OFF position mostly. I am assuming it is once again more expensive to do this like on the clickie switches? It surely wont be a barn burner at 500ma but I am hoping it will be on par with something like the RA Twisty 100 which I think is at about the same Ma?


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

posted here as well, but

mine arrived today, so +1 to light arriving safely using the standard shipping option. ymmv.

need to play around with it more tonight, but my first impressions are:

this may be the "nautilus killer" ive been looking for 

i LOVE my nautlius, which i EDC. simple, excellent form factor, awesome runtimes on a very usable low. not many gripes with it. i went through a lot of lights to determine which one id EDC, and the nautilus was it. so i happily enjoy it, but all the while looking for something to beat it. until today, i thought it was going to be the Aeon (endeavors ion-sized nautilus) although i didnt really want to get into CR2 lights. anyways.

pros:
- i do like the BitZ's beam better. whiter and smoother. although the nautlius has better throw.
- great value for the cost. 
- nice touches and attention to detail and features.
- pretty comparable to the nautlius but with extras.

cons/improvments:
- +1 again, change the standard low to the "low low" thats in the hidden menu, and remove the low low from the menu.
- knurling is very grippy, probably overly so. tone it down a bit so it doesnt tear up pockets!
- while the Ti bezel is nice, id probably skip it to shrink the size down slightly, and save on cost (on an already very affordable and reasonable light!). plus it detracts from the beam edges.
- update: skip the Ti clip and make the clip belt appropriate! it does bend out of shape somewhat.
- make the strobe faster.
- locator beacon should have the longest runtime out of everything, maybe make it dimmer?
- i want a black one!

i listed a lot of cons/improvements, but really this is a great light and im going to make it my main EDC for a while, putting the nautlius back on the shelf for a while. so very nice light, great job HgRyu! more as i use it...


----------



## Ned-L (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

HoopleHead
Thanks for your impressions. I EDC a Firefly III that I really like, but I am always on the look out for a something new & better. I am considering the new ARC LS (ARC 6), the Aeon, and the BitZ. I think that the BitZ is just a tad bigger than the Firefly III, but probably still very pocketable (even with dress pants). And apparently the BitZ is shipping  The Aeon looks almost unbeatble for a pocketable EDC. I like the technology and features of the ARC6. Hmm, how to decide?:thinking:
Ned


----------



## Tessaiga (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



Patriot36 said:


> Very interesting package. I like the shape and the pocket clip...the trit is a nice touch too. Seems to be priced nicely. I'm not sure about the 500ma thing. I think it should have been in the 750ma class to make it more attractive to the 90% of us "high lumen" guys, especially on a multi-level light. It's not a huge deal, but probably enough to be a deal killer for me. I'm looking for something brighter than the Novatac.


 
Patriot, using the classic eyeball test, the BitZ is brighter than the 120P on high, not not by much at all... but it is brighter nonetheless...

Or it might be because the spill of the BitZ is brighter all round when compared to the 120P :laughing:


----------



## ROK (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

All my lights are modable though it's a Surefire light. :nana:

I edited #1 post to add "How to open the BitZ head". 
Now you can upgrade your bitZ without any damage or can polish the Ti bezel ring.


----------



## xcel730 (May 13, 2008)

I just got my BitZ today :twothumbs

Overall, very nice little light with not-so-little performance. It's still too bright for me to test, so I'm waiting for the dark. The fit and finish is superb, I love the way this light looks and feel. However, I do feel that the crenalated bezel is a bit too pointy, and the knurling a bit too aggressive for my liking.

One thing though ... I'm not sure if anyone has experience this or not, but sometimes the light does not go to the next level correctly. When the light in on, I turn it off and on quickly and it stays in the same level. I have to do it twice to get to another level . I tried turning it off and on with one second pause in between and I get the same result. I'm hoping it's something I'm doing wrong. I'll play with it more tonight and see.


----------



## ROK (May 13, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> When the light in on, I turn it off and on quickly and it stays in the same level. I have to do it twice to get to another level . I tried turning it off and on with one second pause in between and I get the same result. I'm hoping it's something I'm doing wrong. I'll play with it more tonight and see.



Hmm!
Please try following way.
From the off position, you can get the next level through 'On-Off within 2 seconds and On' 
BitZ has a indicating signal, one blinking, of level set on mid and Low mode. You have to off-on before this signal to get next mode.


----------



## xcel730 (May 13, 2008)

Hello Rok,

Thanks for your response. It seems like my BitZ does the following (I think this is what you describe as well):

*From Off Position:*
Going from one mode to the next mode is no problem. As you described. On/Off within 2 seconds will get you to the next mode.

*From On Position:*
Once the flashlight is on for a couple of seconds, the light will have a small flicker (in med/low mode), indicating that it is locked to the level. The first off/on sequence does nothing, the second off/on sequence will take you to the next level. :thinking: For example, assuming the flashlight is on High mode, and I run the following sequence:

*High > Off/On > Nothing (Still High) > off/on > medium >off/on > low*

Is that correct? It seems a tad cubersome to off/on twice to go to the next level.

I finally got to play with the light in the dark. The light has a very nice beam pattern. I like it a lot. It's super lightweight and small (a hair shorter than the Incendio). I just hope that there's no problem with the UI. I would hate to send it back to Korea.


----------



## ROK (May 13, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> *From Off Position:*
> Going from one mode to the next mode is no problem. As you described. On/Off within 2 seconds will get you to the next mode.
> 
> *From On Position:*
> ...



I think your BitZ has no problem.

The Bitz has a memory function, I like it, in 3 brightness level.
If you maitain over 2 seconds in each brightness level, you will get same bright level next off-on. 
If you want to change the brightness level from the off position, On-Off(within 2 seconds)-On is correct order.

To change the mode, the key point is off within 2 seconds from the any mode.


----------



## xcel730 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Rok. I guess I'm not used to having memory feature. That does make sense though... memory feature remember you last mode, so the first on/off takes you right back to where you left off. Glad to confirm that there's no UI problem in mine. 

One more thing ... does your BitZ's battery rattle when in the off position? I just noticed this ... I have put an Ultrafire RCR123, AW RCR123a (black), Duracell CR123a, and Sanyo CR123a, and there's a gap between the battery and the body. It's no big deal, but just curious.


----------



## ROK (May 13, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> One more thing ... does your BitZ's battery rattle when in the off position? I just noticed this ... I have put an Ultrafire RCR123, AW RCR123a (black), Duracell CR123a, and Sanyo CR123a, and there's a gap between the battery and the body. It's no big deal, but just curious.



I have used AW R123 and several kind of CR123A's and there is no battery rattle in normal.
But if I shake the BitZ I can feel some battery rattle.


----------



## xcel730 (May 13, 2008)

Well, at least it's consistent. I'm not complaining though ... just being picky. It's still a fantastic light.


----------



## MarNav1 (May 16, 2008)

Good job HgRyu! Just got mine from starfiretoo today and I really like this little light alot. Had a Muyshondt and I liked it as well but for me I have always preferred the Seoul based lights over the Cree ones with few exceptions. Very nicely made, this ones a keeper. Thanks HgRyu!


----------



## derfyled (May 16, 2008)

I got mine also, absolutely fantastic light !

For those who are wandering about the service from HgRyu, I had a problem with my BitZ. I wrote him about it, he was sorry about that and he asked me to send it back. 8 days later, I had a new BitZ delivered at home. This unit is now perfect.

The build quality is flawless, the beam is one of the nicest I have ever seen and don't get mistaken, this little flashlight is amazingly bright. Almost as bright as my seoulized HDS U60.

Thank you HgRyu, I really don't regret this buy, it's a keeper and it will become my EDC !:thumbsup:


----------



## nekomane (May 16, 2008)

This looks like a well thought out and beautifuly made custom at an *affordable* price :thumbsup:
(for a change... tongue in cheek) 
PM sent to HgRyu!
Thanks for the heads up to all who have posted. For some reason I missed this thread until now.


----------



## xcel730 (May 16, 2008)

My Novatac 120P has the smoothest and most perfect beam pattern (in my eyes), so all the new flashlights I get, I will compare it with my Novatac. The BitZ stands up very well against the 120P. I'm EDCing it now as we speak ... so lightweight that I don't even know that it's there.

If HgRyu is going to make another version, the following will be nice:

(1) The low setting is bit bright ... drop it down a bit
(2) Maybe one programmable mode so we could decide how bright we want
(3) The knurling is a tad aggressive. I'll probably be buying very fine sandpaper and see if I could sand it down. I can't clip it to my suit jackets because it feels like it's going to tear it away
(4) The bezel is a bit too pointy

Other than that. Fine affordable custom light :twothumbs I'm actually going to be selling my Lumapower Incendio when CPFM opens up again. The BitZ and Incendio has almost the same output/runtime/size, but the Bitz is sexier. :naughty:


----------



## crocodilo (May 16, 2008)

Aw man, here we go again...


----------



## MarNav1 (May 16, 2008)

derfyled said:


> I got mine also, absolutely fantastic light !
> 
> For those who are wandering about the service from HgRyu, I had a problem with my BitZ. I wrote him about it, he was sorry about that and he asked me to send it back. 8 days later, I had a new BitZ delivered at home. This unit is now perfect.
> 
> ...


Yep, except for the Milky L1 it is the best beam I have seen. I wouldn't change much other than maybe a black version. Other than that it's great!!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



Tessaiga said:


> Patriot, using the classic eyeball test, the BitZ is brighter than the 120P on high, not not by much at all... but it is brighter nonetheless...
> 
> Or it might be because the spill of the BitZ is brighter all round when compared to the 120P :laughing:





Thank you sir. I appreciate the information regarding the output. :thumbsup:

I'm still pondering a purchase.


----------



## MartinSE (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

Very nice looking light. Can anybody owning both take a comparison pic with a P2D or similar?

Cheers!


----------



## Ned-L (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



MartinSE said:


> Very nice looking light. Can anybody owning both take a comparison pic with a P2D or similar?
> 
> Cheers!


Good idea. It also looks similar to a FireFly III. Any comparisons appreciated.


----------



## alita22000 (Jun 3, 2008)

*The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*

i received my BitZ today (from Lighthound) but ...

i tried it with the Sanyo CR123 battery (included with the flashlight) & ... it flickered.
i tried with a surefire & a battery station CR123, same thing happened.

i used the Sanyo battery again, & after 30 sec ... nothing, it died. sometimes i can get a very dim & flickering light or the SOS-mode but most of the time , nothing.

Does anyone have the same problem ?


----------



## HgRyu (Jun 3, 2008)

alita22000,

Flicker problem happened from first lot and I solved the problem now.
I have to check yours. I'll send replacement to you on Thuesday. Please send me the defective one.
PM sent.


----------



## kiely23+ (Jun 3, 2008)

HgRyu said:


> alita22000,
> 
> Flicker problem happened from first lot and I solved the problem now.
> I have to check yours. I'll send replacement to you on Thuesday. Please send me the defective one.
> PM sent.


 
great service!


----------



## alita22000 (Jun 3, 2008)

thank you , 

:thumbsup: world class service :thumbsup:

pm sent


----------



## nekomane (Jun 3, 2008)

MartinSE said:


> Very nice looking light. Can anybody owning both take a comparison pic with a P2D or similar?
> Cheers!





Ned-L said:


> Good idea. It also looks similar to a FireFly III. Any comparisons appreciated.



Don't have a P2D or FF III. I think they are the same as the P1D and FF II ? 







EDIT
(The P1D is missing some material on the tail and is shorter than the stock condition).


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: The BitZ, (not so)Excellent EDC Light*



alita22000 said:


> i received my BitZ today (from Lighthound) but ...
> 
> i tried it with the Sanyo CR123 battery (included with the flashlight) & ... it flickered.
> i tried with a surefire & a battery station CR123, same thing happened.
> ...


 
I also have one on the way from Lighthound. Are all of Lighthound's stock the same?


----------



## tpchan (Jun 3, 2008)

Geez, I hope not. I also have a BitZ on the way from Lighthound. Great minds must think alike.


----------



## tpchan (Jun 3, 2008)

For those of you asking about relative sizes of the BitZ vs Fenix P2D, etc. From the first post in this thread the BitZ is 72mm in length. From the fenix-store webpage the P2D is 80mm in length. The P1D is 71mm in length. My LumaPower IncenDio measures in at 76mm in length.


----------



## crocodilo (Jun 3, 2008)

Received my BitZ today. Most expensive flashlight I ever got but... it is well worth the money!

It just oozes quality, screams CUSTOM, tint and beam are perfect, nice extras with the titanium bezel and clip, very good knurling. Sizewise it is very similar to my beloved P1CE and P1DCE, both in length and diameter. Mode choice is great, and I love having the strobes and likes hidden away. For the first time I am liking the memory function, with no glitches in switching and a very smooth twist operation, very fast with just one hand. Body colour is a nice gray, and weight is next to nothing, but feels really solid. A Sanyo battery came included, threads lubed, two spare o-rings and split rings in a baggy.

Now I just can't seem to put it down...

What more can I say? Love it!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 3, 2008)

crocodilo said:


> Received my BitZ today. Most expensive flashlight I ever got but... it is well worth the money!
> 
> It just oozes quality, screams CUSTOM, tint and beam are perfect, nice extras with the titanium bezel and clip, very good knurling. Sizewise it is very similar to my beloved P1CE and P1DCE, both in length and diameter.





crocodilo, how would you rate the overall light output compared to your P1DCE?

Thanks


----------



## tsl (Jun 3, 2008)

crocodilo said:


> Received my BitZ today. Most expensive flashlight I ever got but... it is well worth the money!


 
How would you compare it to the L1 (from your sig line)?

Did you receive yours from Lighthound?


----------



## crocodilo (Jun 3, 2008)

Here are some photos, including my other single 123s: Surefire L1 Cree, Fenix P1DCE Q5 with Leef body, Hyperion CE-R, Fenix P1CE and Fenix P1:


----------



## crocodilo (Jun 3, 2008)

And some beam shots, direct comparison between BitZ (low and high), Surefire L1 Cree (low and high) and Fenix P1DCE Q5 (low and high-not turbo). Camera was a Canon Ixus 75 in auto mode, flash inhibited, in a dark room against a white wall. The pics are only good enough to provide a rough comparison... They don't do the Bitz justice, there's not a trace of bluish tint or dark rings anywhere to be seen in reality. What's there is a perfect beam, with a very nice transition from hotspot to corona, with zero artifacts.

First up is BitZ vs P1DQ5 on low:







Then, Bitz vs L1, low modes:






This is BitZ vs P1DQ5 in high (not turbo):






And BitZ vs L1, blasting high:


----------



## HgRyu (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: The BitZ, (not so)Excellent EDC Light*



Phaserburn said:


> I also have one on the way from Lighthound. Are all of Lighthound's stock the same?


 
No, there will be no problem. If there is... Don't worry as I'll send replacement.


----------



## crocodilo (Jun 3, 2008)

Replying to patriot36:

The Bitz is like a luxury P1D, with a nicer beam, much better thought out and executed. Still love the Fenix, though. Check out the pics.

Replying to tsl:

Mine came direct from the manufacturer, great service and shipping. Regarding the L1... they're so different... very hard to compare... which would I choose... for standard EDC, I'd go with the BitZ, mainly because of the size. For anything rough, the L1, for the throw and simplicity, genius UI. In practice: I'll EDC the Bitz, often with the L1 in the bag, or rotating with the P1DQ5. On special ocasions I might pair the Bitz with my Surefire C2 with Q5 drop-in, for some pure throw power. But how often will I need that?

These are definetely my three favorite lights, each with their own character, the Bitz, the L1 Cree, and the Fenix/Leef. Most of my other lights will just gather dust.


----------



## mspeterson (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: The BitZ, (not so)Excellent EDC Light*



HgRyu said:


> No, there will be no problem. If there is... Don't worry as I'll send replacement.



Top notch customer service!!!

I've had mine for a few days now. This is an excellent well thought out light with a fantastic UI, superb machining and finish, great pocket clip, buttery smooth threads, not to mention the perfect floody beam and blinding brightness! I haven't been able to think of a single thing that I would change, Great Job HgRyu!!!:thumbsup:

If your on the fence, jump now before they are gone!!!:devil:


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 3, 2008)

crocodilo said:


>


 

im a HUGE prybaby XL fan, nice choice! i have a big n small as well. :twothumbs


----------



## tsl (Jun 3, 2008)

crocodilo said:


> Replying to tsl:
> 
> Mine came direct from the manufacturer, great service and shipping. Regarding the L1... they're so different... very hard to compare... which would I choose... for standard EDC, I'd go with the BitZ, mainly because of the size. For anything rough, the L1, for the throw and simplicity, genius UI. In practice: I'll EDC the Bitz, often with the L1 in the bag, or rotating with the P1DQ5. On special ocasions I might pair the Bitz with my Surefire C2 with Q5 drop-in, for some pure throw power....


 
Crocodilo,

Thanks for the comparison and beamshots!:thumbsup:

I was surprised to see how well the BitZ beamshot intensity compared to the L1. Can you say how much further the L1 will throw compared to the BitZ? Or, conversely, how far will the BitZ comfortably throw?


----------



## nbp (Jun 3, 2008)

I just made a kinda rash purchase here. I found the bitz on lighthound on sunday, and then I read up here, and.... out came the credit card and I just ordered one. I sincerely hope I made the right choice. I really like the 1xCR123 form, like my Fenix P1, and this thing just looked sooo cool to me. Tiny, bright, tough as nails, and one of what...about 200 or so? I couldn't resist. I'm really looking forward to this being my new EDC. And my first custom light. :huh: And my most expensive light! So, tell me I did the right thing! :thumbsup: Pleeeeaasssseee!


----------



## Ned-L (Jun 3, 2008)

nekomane said:


> Don't have a P2D or FF III. I think they are the same as the P1D and FF II ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photo comparison. Any comments on what you think of the BitZ compared with the FF II, such as which is heavier, how are the threads - is one smoother twisting than the other, etc. - thanks.


----------



## mspeterson (Jun 3, 2008)

nbp said:


> I just made a kinda rash purchase here. I found the bitz on lighthound on sunday, and then I read up here, and.... out came the credit card and I just ordered one. I sincerely hope I made the right choice. I really like the 1xCR123 form, like my Fenix P1, and this thing just looked sooo cool to me. Tiny, bright, tough as nails, and one of what...about 200 or so? I couldn't resist. I'm really looking forward to this being my new EDC. And my first custom light. :huh: And my most expensive light! So, tell me I did the right thing! :thumbsup: Pleeeeaasssseee!



It's O.K., you did the right thing.:devil:


----------



## dixemon (Jun 3, 2008)

Im expecting mine from lighthound tommorow as well. Im really looking forward to this cool little compact. I hope I dont get a flicker dud, but its nice to know we will be taken care of if this happens.


----------



## tpchan (Jun 4, 2008)

Ordered my BitZ from LightHound on Mon, June 2nd. It arrived here in Illinois, today June 4th. The BitZ was inside two zip-locked baggies. Unfortunately one of those baggies was supposed to have the spare o-rings and the two keyrings. A quick call to LightHound and they made it okay by saying they would send out the "goodies" bag today in the mail.

Onto the light itself. It really is well crafted as the earlier reviews have previously stated. I can not stress how well machined the light feels and operates. It is very small lengthwise as well. At 72mm including the crenellated bezel its still noticeably shorter than my previous shorty -- the Lumapower IncenDio. The crenellated bezel is at least 2mm in height so the light itself is closer to 70mm in length. The BitZ tail-stands with no problems. I tied a lanyard to it using the included lanyard hole and it still easily tail-stands.

The threads were lubed and very clean. The head screws very nicely into the body of the light. Once the light is turned on by tightening it there is no battery rattle when shaking the light. There does seem to be a rattle when the light is loosened just enough to turn it off and then shaking the light firmly. It came with a primary Sanyo 123 cell installed. I tried several other brand primaries and rechargeables and they all had the battery rattle when the light is turned off and then shaken firmly. The installed Sanyo only read 60% on my ZTS MBT-1, and 2.9 volts on my dmm.

The titanium clip is functional enough for me to clip onto my blue-jeans pocket when the light needs to be temporarily held between several short usage sessions before it gets moved back to the inside of the coin pocket in my jeans where it will reside for EDC.

The beam is very comparable to my 120P in terms of flood and pattern. The reflector is of course much smaller than the 120P so the beam is not as wide either. The tint is not exactly the same as the 120P but I chalk that up to the SSC-P4 bin lottery. Its still a very nice color and I'd say it leans toward green, rather than my 120P's purplish lean.

The knurling is very good. I don't find it overly aggressive.

My suggestions for improvement are minor: make the lower low part of the memory. The strobe is too slow for my taste. The locator flash is too bright. The SOS seems slow as well. I knew what others had said about the signals section of the light before purchasing it, but I still think it bears repeating here -- I'm glad they're hidden, as I don't really find them that useful the way they are right now. The signals section needs some small tweaking and they would be much nicer.

Finally, I wish I could find a tritium vial for purchase in the USA that would fit the BitZ! This light is a keeper and it looks like it has knocked my IncenDio out of its spot in my EDC rotation.


----------



## regulator (Jun 4, 2008)

Tpchan,

Thanks for the info.

I have been very interested in this light and also have the IncenDio which I like very much. How does the thickness of the Bitz compare to the IncenDo? The thing that I like about the IncenDio is that it is as small as possible for the battery without wasted space. The Bitz looks very compact. I love the look, color, and knurling of this light. 

Is it possible for a picture of the Bitz next to the Incendio? One of standing and lying to see the comparison? Thanks.

BTW I'm from Illinois also.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 4, 2008)

tpchan said:


> The tint is not exactly the same as the 120P but I chalk that up to the SSC-P4 bin lottery. Its still a very nice color and I'd say it leans toward green, rather than my 120P's purplish lean.


 
really? doh. my BitZ's tint was waay better than my 120Ps. a very nice white, as i would expect for the SSCP4. lottery i guess...


----------



## tpchan (Jun 4, 2008)

No idea how to post pictures in CPF. Relative newbie here. From the spec in the 1st post of this thread -- 20.3mm diameter for the BitZ. From the batteryjunction web page for the IncenDio -- the diameter varies from 19mm (tail) to 21mm (engine) to 20mm (head). So both the IncenDio and the BitZ are of the same relative thicknesses. The BitZ is definitely shorter in overall length when compared to the IncenDio by at least 4mm.

Don't get me wrong about the tint on the BitZ -- it is very good and only white-wall hunters would even notice the differences when comparing it to the 120P. Most likely it is just the luck of the draw in the P4 bin lottery. Some might even prefer the BitZ's white beam with a slight greenish tint vs the white beam with a slight purpleish tint of the 120P.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jun 5, 2008)

I like a lot! TItanium bezel and clip is a great idea.


----------



## dixemon (Jun 5, 2008)

Recieved mine from lighthound yesterday. No flicker problem. The light is how everyone has described it, Awesome!. The tint on my unit is perfect, slightly to the warm side of white. This was a great buy, I will be holding on to this one for quite a while. I dont think I will miss my FFIII at all.


----------



## rhpdchief (Jun 5, 2008)

Got mine from Lighthound today. Great little light. Mine can flicker if the switch is not fully engaged (just at the beginning of contact) and I hope thats normal.
Anyway, here's my question. I have some extra adhesive foam rings that Peter sent me when I ordered my Arc AAA. They fit perfectly in the BitZ and stop all battery rattle or flicker issues, but can they survive the heat of the BitZ on medium or highsettings? 
Just wondering because the light functions perfectly and the only potential issue I can think of is heat since Arcs only put out 10 lumens.


----------



## tnuckels (Jun 5, 2008)

Curse you talking-demon-llama (obscure reference to _The Emperor’s New Groove_) CPFers. 

It seems like I can’t make a single move, complete a single purchase, or savor the wisdom of a single decision without something new showing up on CPF a few weeks later that throws a monkey wrench into my whole, smug worldview. 







Witness my purchase of the Nautilus and the clip I added to it (see above), and then up pops the BitZ …

Less expensive, $50 will buy a lot of batteries
More versatile, memory and extra modes are handy, yet hidden
Seemingly comparable build and size
Titanium bezel and clip (Doh!)
Wider range of batteries
Tritium slot

Without a complete picture/understanding of the leaf-spring cathode contact my initial thought was “neat”, but on reflection I wonder at the long term durability of this setup. If any would care to elaborate on this …

If any CPFer owns a BitZ and a Nautilus, I’d love to hear their side by side evaluation, and of course beam shots are always a plus.

Well, at least the Nautilus appears comparable (ahead?) on output, ahead on runtime, avoids issues of heat, and comes from a maker whose line of lights has a sterling track record. Oh, and the clip I made and attached to my Nautilus doesn’t look like a tongue depressor and is way cooler .

My hat’s off to :bow: *HgRyu* for this extremely well thought out and executed effort, as this light seems to incorporate almost every desirable EDC feature in a single package and at a very attractive price, and I wish him great success.


----------



## rhpdchief (Jun 5, 2008)

rhpdchief said:


> Got mine from Lighthound today. Great little light. Mine can flicker if the switch is not fully engaged (just at the beginning of contact) and I hope thats normal.
> Anyway, here's my question. I have some extra adhesive foam rings that Peter sent me when I ordered my Arc AAA. They fit perfectly in the BitZ and stop all battery rattle or flicker issues, but can they survive the heat of the BitZ on medium or highsettings?
> Just wondering because the light functions perfectly and the only potential issue I can think of is heat since Arcs only put out 10 lumens.


 
Update. There is now a noticable flicker on all 3 main settings with or without the foam ring. All settings work but light output is inconsistent. The foam ring works to stop battery rattle but has no effect on flicker.

HgRyu, I sent you a pm.


----------



## tsl (Jun 5, 2008)

I really like the looks of this light, but I have a couple questions ...

(1) How far will the beam throw?
(2) How quickly can one go from a lower mode to high? I'm used to an A2 where it's just a press or twist of the tailcap, and it looks like you may have to cycle twice to get from low to medium and then into high. Just wondering how fast it can be done.
(3) How strong is the clip atachment and the clip itself? Is it sturdy enough for jean material?
(4) Any indoor and outdoor beamshots?


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 5, 2008)

tnuckels said:


> If any CPFer owns a BitZ and a Nautilus, I’d love to hear their side by side evaluation, and of course beam shots are always a plus.


 

i had both, and loved both. i kept the nautilus and sold the BitZ for 2 reasons only. 1 - the knurling was too aggressive IMO on the BitZ, and it was chewing up my pockets. but many in this thread think otherwise and love it, so YMMV. the knurling is definitely nice and high quality. 2 - the runtimes on the nautilus is better, and im a long runtime guy.

the beam on the BitZ is much nicer (at least on the one i had, comparing to 2 diff nautilii) - whiter, less ringy. but the nautilus has better throw.

both of the form factors are nice, ideal for EDC IMO. i could have done without the Ti bezel on the BitZ. the clip on the BitZ is nice but would be nicer to have a stronger, belt appropriate one. that said, the nautilus doesnt have a clip if thats what youre looking for.

lots of nice touches on the BitZ, like the different functions and trit slot. im not a big multi-function guy though, and thought the strobe could be faster, and the locator beacon should have a longer runtime.

the low on the BitZ should be the low low in the function area, but is lower than the nautilus' low.

again i am a big nautilus fan and really love the long runtimes on primaries. the beam can be a bit green and ringy, but thats really my only gripe. but the BitZ is easy to get now from lighthound, and its a fantastic light for the price. definitely a winner and worth checking out. if theres some changes based on peoples feedback for the next round, id definitely pick one up again.


----------



## HgRyu (Jun 5, 2008)

*rhpdchief,* PM sent..

I don't check this thread frequently.
Please email me If anyone have problem with BitZ light.


----------



## tnuckels (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Hoople! You’re a good little droogie  for answering my side-by-side question.

I know what you mean about the Nautilus’ greenish, ringy beam, but I think I’ve only ever seen one light (can’t recall which just now) that really managed to master the Cree’s rings, probably at the expense of some throw. In actual use I don’t find this to be a problem, only when I’m playing flashlight games.

I like the thought of the Ti bezel, if not so much the implementation of the BitZ’s bezel which strikes me as a bit much and tending toward the “pimp my light” look, as I have dropped my Nautilus several times now, and even though I’ve got no dings or damage yet, the idea of a better protected business end appeals to me.

I imagine HgRyu came to the same conclusion that I reached when designing the clip I added to my Nautilus: a clip proportioned appropriately to this small a light and one that doesn’t stick out so much so as to ruin the small feel of the light can only accommodate just so much material under it, which turns out to be about the thickness of jeans material, whereas most belts are perhaps 2 or more times that thickness.

Though this first version is quite a contender, I think I’ll do like you and wait to see what the BitZ v2.0 brings to the table.


----------



## nbp (Jun 6, 2008)

I ordered my bitz from lighthound on tuesday nite, and I still have not received a shipping notice from them. Seems unusual since they usually ship next day. Hmmmm. Hoping they just forgot to send the email, and that it'll show up in my mailbox on Friday, ready for some weekend adventures.  I really hope there isn't any problems with the order. I'm sooooo antsy...


----------



## Steve L (Jun 6, 2008)

nbp said:


> I ordered my bitz from lighthound on tuesday nite, and I still have not received a shipping notice from them. Seems unusual since they usually ship next day. Hmmmm. Hoping they just forgot to send the email, and that it'll show up in my mailbox on Friday, ready for some weekend adventures.  I really hope there isn't any problems with the order. I'm sooooo antsy...


You can click on the "My Account" tab at Lighthound, then sign in and check your order.


----------



## gollum (Jun 6, 2008)

got mine today
I think its perfect for edc 
I really like the grippy knurling
this is great value for a custom light
full credit to Hg Ryu


----------



## nekomane (Jun 6, 2008)

Ned-L said:


> Thanks for the photo comparison. Any comments on what you think of the BitZ compared with the FF II, such as which is heavier, how are the threads - is one smoother twisting than the other, etc. - thanks.


Sorry Ned-L, that FF II in the pic is empty, no lens, reflector/optics, converter. Only shown for size comparison. I can say that the BitZ's operation is as smooth as any light I have previously handled.

It was mentioned somewhere that 200 were made. These would have sold out in an instant a few years ago, when there were not as many lights to chose from. Get em' while they last.


----------



## nbp (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, no problem with lighthound...cheers for the 'hound :twothumbs

I received my Bitz today, and I am really impressed. This thing is built like a tank: very nicely made, super knurling, excellent tailstandability, and nice size. The threads are heavy duty, there's no way they will wear out any time soon, and they are verrrry smooth. I like the Ti bezel-it adds an almost negligible bit of length to the light, and I think it both looks cool and will be reasonably functional as added protection when dropped. The clip is a nice feature and works fine for jeans' pockets, though after repeated use I could see the knurling wearing on the fabric as it is pretty aggressive. I also like the tritium slot and I really want to find a vial to put in there. 

As far as the UI, it think it is very user friendly. I personally like the 3 output settings, and I think they will serve most purposes well. The hidden modes are easy to activate if you want, though I really only see myself using the super low output mode. The memory function is outstanding. I like being able to choose which output it will turn on to, as I don't like it coming on at high and destroying my night vision. (Well, sometimes I do.) The spectrum of outputs is adequate for 99% of my lighting needs on an EDC light. 

When it comes to the beam, my unit has a wonderful beam. The emitter is well centered on mine, and it has a very smooth transition from hotspot to corona, and plenty of throw and spill for my needs. The tint is also very good, and seems very white on my unit (though I haven't flashed any white walls yet). In comparison with my P1, which has a rather purplish beam, the bitz is very white, and pleasing to my eye. 

So, those are a few of my newbie observations...YMMV. Overall, I am really happy with this light, and am very pleased with my first custom light purchase. If I were to change anything, I would echo a few other owners by saying the knurling could be toned down a touch to save our pockets, but I may just use the little holster from my P1 or find another similar 1 cell holster and alleviate that problem altogether. 

I think this light will find its way into my pocket ALOT. I am very happy with it. Thanks much, HgRYU, for a fantastic torch. I look forward to seeing future creations, and I would definitely buy again!!


----------



## UWAK (Jun 7, 2008)

Any clue where's to find the right size tritium vial for this light?

Frids


----------



## nbp (Jun 7, 2008)

From HgRyu's info: *"• Hole for DIY Tritium vial or Glow-Powder on tail (hole size for 1.5mm X 6.5mm). "*

So that's the size we need...now just gotta find 'em. :candle:


----------



## regulator (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a question on the memory mode. I had a Jetbeam with memory mode and also have the IncenDio with memory mode. But the memory mode works slightly different between these two. I like the memory mode on the Jetbeam better in that it memorizes once and is set. You can turn the light on for only a few fractions of a second and turn it off and the next time you turn the light on it will still be in the memorized mode (only changing when you turn off and back on very quickly to change levels)

On the Incendio - each time you turn the light on you must have it on for at least two seconds before turning the light off else the next time you turn on the light it will be at the next level (which BTW defeats the purpose of the forward clickie since you cannot signal without continuously changing modes).

Does the Bitz need to have the memory initiate each time on?


----------



## nbp (Jun 8, 2008)

RE: memory mode. If you turn it on for a fraction of a second, then turn it off, the next time you turn it back on it will be in the next mode. To initiate memory mode, you have to leave the light on for ~2 sec until it flickers, which means that the mode is locked in, and will return to that mode when turned back on.

So, for signalling purposed you would continue to change modes by repeated on/off cycles. However, this light has hidden signal modes anyways, so no worries really.


----------



## regulator (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Review: The BitZ, Excellent EDC Light*



gloworm said:


> On some twisty's you can loosen them to the "just off" position, then momentary can be activated by squeezing the the head onto the body, effectively making contact inside the tube. Only really works if there is a little slack in the threads.



That's called sloppy threads
It seems to look a tad taller than the Nautilus
What's the history of this thing/company?

Thanks


----------



## Patriot (Jun 12, 2008)

You guys talked me into one. I should have it early next week...maybe Saturday though.

Does anyone know where that Bitz owner registry tread was. I can't seem to find it and my brain is fading tonight.

Thanks.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 12, 2008)

Here you go. Just signed up myself.
BitZ owners! by nbp


----------



## Patriot (Jun 12, 2008)

Perfect! Thank you very much.


----------



## regulator (Jun 13, 2008)

Got mine yesterday from Lighthound -great service - 2 days! The machining on the light is fantastic and you can tell there was time taken to make this. I really like the grippy knurling and it makes it very easy to turn the light on with one hand without slipping. HAIII matches perfectly on mine (And I am not one who makes a big deal if there is some slight mismatch). The color is a nice dark natural and is very close to the color of my NDI. Next to the NDI the Bitz looks better machined.

The tint is a very nice white and does not dissappoint. The emitter is perfectly centered. Looking down the reflector gives the impression that the emitter must be at an optimal focus point as the entire reflector becomes the phospor color. The reflector is also the largest that can fit in the head without any signs of the edges visible and looks good. The beam is smooth. I personally prefer the beam of the Cree emitters with a defined hot circle and spill as opposed to the SSC with more of a cone profile - but it is nice. A lot of other high end lights use the SSC. 

I was afraid the bezel might be a little too much and did not really care for it. However, it is actually less noticable in real word and adds class to the light and I like it. The color of the titanium compliments the color of the HAIII. The light is nice and small making it very easy to pocket carry - similar in size to the IncenDio but shorter.

This is a first class light and I like it a lot. Very well made. Things to improve are as many others have stated - put the low-low in the main setting (but also keep the low). It is nice to have the low-low and I can see using it a lot. 

Now - If an AA version comes out that is identical but slimmer!!!!!! I am all over that!! I really like the look of this light.


----------



## derfyled (Jun 13, 2008)

regulator said:


> I really like the grippy knurling and it makes it very easy to turn the light on with one hand without slipping.



Yeah, me too. Also, it can be used with gloves for work or during winter (great for northern people...).




regulator said:


> Now - If an AA version comes out that is identical but slimmer!!!!!! I am all over that!! I really like the look of this light.



A CR2 body would also be nice...


----------



## Patriot (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks regulator for the review and specific details. I like your comments about the led centering, the bezel and the machining. 

I'm looking forward to getting mine tomorrow.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jun 13, 2008)

+1 sir, I may order a second!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm sitting here holding and inspecting the intricate details of my new BitZ and I'm thoroughly impressed thus far. The last light that I was this impressed with regarding machining, fit and finish was the Jil Eznite 10W HID. This reminds me a lot of that light when I look at the detail and attention that went into it. I feel like I acquired a custom light but at a high end production cost...like purchasing a Surefire or something.

I keep trying to find a flaw or something that I don't like about the light but I can't. I like the slim, non-belt friendly pocketclip, the nicely machined ti bezel. It's very understated which I like. I like the color and quality of the HA. I was worried about the comments about the knurling but it's not nearly as course as I has suspected and in fact, I consider it to be perfect. It a very fine cut, maybe 50 lines per inch, which I love. The perfectly machined grooves around the body further aid in retention. The head is very smooth to operation and the treads are perfectly cut and very clean. It looks as those the factory or Lighthound as put some Nyogel on the threads and o-ring. This was the first light that I didn't have to clean upon arrival besides Surefire. The trit slot is a neat bonus and I guess we'll have to work on getting some for our lights now. I'm very happy that BitZ close to go with a thin walled light. I'm looking at it sitting next to my Novatac and the looks huge and fat. I really appreciate the slim and trim design that they choose. I really get the feeling that this light was designed by a light enthusiast with similar tastes to my own. I couldn't be happier with my purchase. 

:thumbsup:

Thanks, Lighthound for fast and flawless service as always. 

Paul


----------



## regulator (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice pictures Patriot. Nice comparison next to the Novatac. You know, I think the Novatac has such a great UI (one of the best im my opinion) and is a great light. I have not purchased one though just because of the size. I think it is just too fat to comfortably pocket carry day in and out. I like lights that are as compact as possible for the type of battery they require. If a light is big it better be due to using a more powerful battery like a 18650 or something.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 14, 2008)

The Novatac is bulky and even the low-pro pocket clip sucks imo. I still love the light because it's robust, works with RCR's, great UI, and best switch available. That said. I can see me carrying the BitZ far more often now.


----------



## patycake57 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm looking for a replacement for my P1DCE EDC, and it looks like the BitZ would fit the bill quite nicely. Does anyone know if there are plans for putting the low-low into the main selection? That would push me over the edge.


----------



## Unforgiven (Jun 16, 2008)

He had stated that if he does another run that he will put the extra low on the main menu.


----------



## UWAK (Jun 16, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> He had stated that if he does another run that he will put the extra low on the main menu.



Agree. And please keep the price sub-$150, please


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 16, 2008)

nice photos Patriot36.
envy here


----------



## clintb (Jun 16, 2008)

Keep in mind his next comment in regards to a second run.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2463349&postcount=71


----------



## patycake57 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for all of the links regarding HgRyu's plans. I didn't know that thread existed. I'll be watching it with great interest.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 16, 2008)

i will wait for the version Cree R2 and above .


----------



## derfyled (Jun 17, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> i will wait for the version Cree R2 and above .



It is not a CREE P4, it's a Seoul P4... I personnaly hope the BitZ won't ever have a cree...


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah, the seoul is much nicer imho


----------



## Patriot (Jun 17, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> yeah, the seoul is much nicer imho



I feel the same way when it comes to a task light. For an outdoor thrower, I'll take the Cree.


----------



## regulator (Jun 17, 2008)

I would have to say that I typically like the Cree beam profile with a good OP reflector. I really like my NDI beam and color with the Cree Q5 WC emitter. I think it is the throw ability that makes you think the light is putting out a bit more light than another. It also still has a good spill pattern.

I think this preference may be based on previously having a Liteflux LF3 with SSC (which I ended up selling). The light had an unusually deep reflector. The beam was a very small hotspot with kinda a cone beam pattern. I also notices that the smooth reflector was not very shiny and kinda dull. It did not have any artifacts in its beam. I now have a LF2X which is a Cree light and is a FANTASTIC AAA light with great beam and tint.

However, last night I was using the BitZ to light an area to view some outside work that I have been doing and the SSC really did a great job of providing a nice coverage beam without the noticably brighter hotspot to attract your eyes. It was apparent that the SSC beam was much better for this type of work. So now I think the SSC emitter may be more useful in a smaller light that does not have to illuminate objects far away. It kinda has a wide throw beam as apposed to either a flood or a hotspot. It is a balance somewhere in between. 

I'll be going camping soon so I will try them out. I think that the BitZ will actually be better for walking dark trails by providing a broader beam than lights than have the brighter hotspot (but with still a usable spill pattern). We shall see.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 17, 2008)

a bit off topic.
I have a Amilite Cuty XRE and the beam pattern is almost identical to my Novatac 120-T.
The Cuty XRE is a twisty too & a single mode.

amilite left


----------



## Patriot (Jun 19, 2008)

I thought I'd post the BitZ with a couple of comparison lights to illustrate the difference between the beam shapes.

*The lights:*
Surefire L1 Cree
Novatac 120T
Bitz

All the lights are being powered by AW RCR123 cells and all lights are set to high output. Beamshots were taken at 5 feet at the same exposure.


Surefire L1 Cree





Novatac 120T





BitZ






The Bitz isn't quite as bright as the Novatac but it's close in overall output and have a very nice, even beam pattern. It's a great indoor light or close range task light. It does well outside too but lacks the out right throw of the other two lights.


----------



## kalibear (Jun 19, 2008)

Will the BitZ work with the Ultrafire 3.6V 880mah Protected Li-Ion Rechargeable Battery?


----------



## tpchan (Jun 19, 2008)

kalibear said:


> Will the BitZ work with the Ultrafire 3.6V 880mah Protected Li-Ion Rechargeable Battery?


Yes, I use that battery in my BitZ and it works just fine. I don't believe the BitZ has any sort of low-voltage warning built-in so you really are on your own as far as the light draining your rechargeables. So far I've managed to drain a primary 123 down to 2.8V or less before the light started acting a little strange -- buck boost failed to get into high mode, etc. So you probably don't want to drain your rechargeables that low or you'll end up shortening their lifespan.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 19, 2008)

kalibear said:


> Will the BitZ work with the Ultrafire 3.6V 880mah Protected Li-Ion Rechargeable Battery?



Tried one for you - it will work but due to the longer length the Bitz will not screw together as far and that might compromise water tightness. Those UF 880's are one of the longest RCR I've seen. I'd go for the AW or yellow Battery Station ones. I don't think the UF Protected is a good choice for this light.


----------



## UWAK (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry for my ignorance... is there any means of BitZ?


----------



## HgRyu (Jun 19, 2008)

Korean word of light (not flashlight) is bitz. 




UWAK said:


> Sorry for my ignorance... is there any means of BitZ?


----------



## regulator (Jun 19, 2008)

And I thought it was like itsy-bitsy meaning very small. Since it it Bit Z. Doesn't matter since it is a great light.


----------



## UWAK (Jun 20, 2008)

HgRyu said:


> Korean word of light (not flashlight) is bitz.



Thank you HgRyu. Cheers.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 20, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Those UF 880's are one of the longest RCR I've seen. I'd go for the AW or yellow Battery Station ones. I don't think the UF Protected is a good choice for this light.



+1 to that. The Ultrafire really leaves the head sticking up pretty high. Not to mention that it's a really substandard battery to the AW or yellow Battery Station cells. 

As far as draining rechargeables goes, I wouldn't worry to much about that with good quality protected batteries. The protection circuit will cut off to prevent over draining.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 5, 2008)

*can we just get tritium here*

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=170374&page=8


----------



## Illumination (Jul 5, 2008)

What other lights out there are worthy competitors to the BitZ right now? I was thinking about the Aeon, notwithstanding its smaller size. What else should I consider as I evaluate the BitZ?


----------



## Steve L (Jul 5, 2008)

Illumination said:


> What other lights out there are worthy competitors to the BitZ right now? I was thinking about the Aeon, notwithstanding its smaller size. What else should I consider as I evaluate the BitZ?


The Novatac 120P


----------



## Patriot (Jul 5, 2008)

Illumination said:


> What other lights out there are worthy competitors to the BitZ right now? I was thinking about the Aeon, notwithstanding its smaller size. What else should I consider as I evaluate the BitZ?


 

Probably the EX-10 too although it's much less.

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=93&products_id=501


----------



## Illumination (Jul 5, 2008)

Got the Novatac. Great light, but it is quite a bit bigger, isn't it. I've thought about the EX-10...hard to pass it up at that price.

How is the beam. I'd think the Novatac and BitZ with Seoul LEDs will have a cleaner and floodier beam.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 6, 2008)

Illumination said:


> Got the Novatac. Great light, but it is quite a bit bigger, isn't it.



I sure think so....








That's ok though. The 120P is a fine light!


----------



## adamlau (Jul 6, 2008)

Darn your pictures, Pat36! I must have one. But first, low low needs to be integrated into the main UI...


----------



## Patriot (Jul 6, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Darn your pictures, Pat36! I must have one. But first, low low needs to be integrated into the main UI...





I was thinking the same thing too before having a chance to use the light. The low in the regular menu is low enough to use at night in the house without blinding myself. The low-low in the secondary menu is very low and I could only see me using it that way in a survival type situation. I've grown to like the lol-low where it's at and wouldn't want it switched.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 6, 2008)

The twisty action works well so getting to the LowLow is easy. I think its a stellar light.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 6, 2008)

MARNAV1 said:


> The twisty action works well so getting to the LowLow is easy. I think its a stellar light.




I guess that's due to the thread precision and tolerances. It is indeed very smooth.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 7, 2008)

My trit vial arrived and I just installed it with a little clear epoxy. It's pretty bright. oo:


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone have a P1D CE to compare it with? Size/output

This certainly looks a whole lot better 

I am in search of a new EDC since my Raw NS took a dive (my fault, it slipped out of my hands and straight into concrete with my keys) 

Looking at the DX-10/Another Raw NS Cree/LOD CE/???


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2008)

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Anyone have a P1D CE to compare it with? Size/output
> 
> This certainly looks a whole lot better
> 
> ...




The P1D CE is 3mm shorter but 2mm wider. It's also brighter and more throwy than the Bitz. The Bitz's high is a little brighter than the P1D Q5's, normal high mode (not turbo). Turbo mode from the P1D Q5 is noticeably brighter by 30-45 lumens maybe.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jul 8, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I sure think so....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pic of the BitZ! If anyone is thinking of getting one of these beauties we still have a few available on our site!

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## Patriot (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Flavio! I guess everybody gets lucky with the camera now and then..

Have you heard any word about future availability of the BitZ?


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jul 9, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Thanks Flavio! I guess everybody gets lucky with the camera now and then..
> 
> Have you heard any word about future availability of the BitZ?



No, haven't heard anything from Yoo. Sorry.

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## ecallahan (Jul 16, 2008)

I am somewhat of a lumens kind of guy in that I like lights with a lot of output on high. I like single cell 123 type lights the best. I really like the looks of this light. Is it noticeably dimmer than an EX10 or NDI or P2D? I understand it does not have the throw of any of these lights, but has anyone compared it to these and have an opinion on comparison of these lights on their highest settings?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tpchan (Jul 16, 2008)

I own all the aforementioned lights, the BitZ, P2D, NDI, EX10, and I would say (just eyeballing it) the the BitZ is just as bright as the EX10. The P2D is probably the brightest because of the crazy Turbo mode but that's not really a practical usage mode -- it's good for maybe about 10 minutes before the light is way too hot and you've probably damaged your led's lifespan somewhat. I think the NDI claims higher brightness (lux & lumens) than the BitZ and EX10 and it appears to be brighter as well. But for size and useful features the BitZ is my EDC choice over all the others in that list. Especially since my tritium vial arrived from Merkava and has been installed on my BitZ in the pre-machined groove! It's also clearly the smallest in overall length out of the four lights and that lends itself to be more readily carried for me. Also it's the only one of the four with a built-in clip -- titanium for added coolness points. Remember the BitZ is the only one in the list using a Seoul emitter so the beam pattern is very different from the Cree's being used by the other three lights. Many people prefer the flawless Seoul beam pattern on the BitZ over the "ringy" cree's in the other lights -- count me as a Seoul beam person too.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2008)

I also think the NDI is a little brighter but not by a lot. The bitz is really similar in brightness to the Novatac 120s.


----------



## regulator (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a Nitecore D10, (had a Nitecore DI), and also the Bitz. I think the overall brightness is pretty colse on high between all of them. The Bitz has a special place do to its size. I also really like the build and style of the light. It is shorter than the AA D10 but not any wider so easier to pocket carry.

The beam profile is very useful and while camping and I found it better than the Cree beam of the D10 for most tasks (and I typically like the throw of the Cree emiters). Overall a very unique and nice light. I like carrying it a lot do to its size and find swaping between the new D10 and it.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jul 18, 2008)

tpchan said:


> I own all the aforementioned lights, the BitZ, P2D, NDI, EX10, and I would say (just eyeballing it) the the BitZ is just as bright as the EX10. The P2D is probably the brightest because of the crazy Turbo mode but that's not really a practical usage mode -- it's good for maybe about 10 minutes before the light is way too hot and you've probably damaged your led's lifespan somewhat. I think the NDI claims higher brightness (lux & lumens) than the BitZ and EX10 and it appears to be brighter as well. But for size and useful features the BitZ is my EDC choice over all the others in that list. Especially since my tritium vial arrived from Merkava and has been installed on my BitZ in the pre-machined groove! It's also clearly the smallest in overall length out of the four lights and that lends itself to be more readily carried for me. Also it's the only one of the four with a built-in clip -- titanium for added coolness points. Remember the BitZ is the only one in the list using a Seoul emitter so the beam pattern is very different from the Cree's being used by the other three lights. Many people prefer the flawless Seoul beam pattern on the BitZ over the "ringy" cree's in the other lights -- count me as a Seoul beam person too.



Before you call Cree's 'ringy' you need to see a new Cree R2 in the Liteflux LF5XT. It looks just like a Seoul P4 in output. It's all in the reflector design and Liteflux really got it right.


----------



## tpchan (Jul 18, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Before you call Cree's 'ringy' you need to see a new Cree R2 in the Liteflux LF5XT. It looks just like a Seoul P4 in output. It's all in the reflector design and Liteflux really got it right.


I already own and use a LiteFlux LF5XT. The inner ring is gone on the R2 LF5XT, but the outer cree ring is still there. Its just very faint now. I like the LF5XT R2 but it's still no Novatac or Ra Twisty. I like the LF5XT more than the Nitecore D10/EX10's. The BitZ is still far superior beam wise and size wise.


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 19, 2008)

Couple questions, if I may? I just found this thread and I'm interested in the light.

What grade is the Titanium? 2? 6/4?
Do you offer a non-crenulated Ti bezel version?
Do you offer a version with a single solid knurl on the tail cap?
Any chance of an all Ti version of the light?
No plans for another run using the new Seoul's that just came out?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Patriot (Jul 22, 2008)

bmstrong said:


> Couple questions, if I may? I just found this thread and I'm interested in the light.
> 
> What grade is the Titanium? 2? 6/4?
> Do you offer a non-crenulated Ti bezel version?
> ...




Since this post has gone unanswered I'll try to answer from what I've learned through studying the BitZ threads.

I don't know the answer to the titanium grade.
Only the crenelated bezel is offered at this time.
Only the standard knurl on the tailcap is available at this time.
No plans for a ti version have been announced.
No second run of BitZ lights have been announced yet.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jul 22, 2008)

tpchan said:


> I already own and use a LiteFlux LF5XT. The inner ring is gone on the R2 LF5XT, but the outer cree ring is still there. Its just very faint now. I like the LF5XT R2 but it's still no Novatac or Ra Twisty. I like the LF5XT more than the Nitecore D10/EX10's. The BitZ is still far superior beam wise and size wise.



As far as I can see on my XT there are no rings - at least none worth mentioning. I've got the Bitz too and it's a great light. I was just saying that the Cree can be made to have a very nice beam pattern too. The Seoul P4 will likely always be a bit smoother so if you are a white wall hunting beam pattern perfectionist you'll like lights with the P4 better.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 22, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> The Seoul P4 will likely always be a bit smoother so if you are a white wall hunting beam pattern perfectionist you'll like lights with the P4 better.





One thought I had about the Crees though, they seem to often have better color in my experience and tend to be on the warm white side as far as LED's go.


----------



## djans1397 (Jul 30, 2008)

I just saw a prototype Ti version of the Bitz light... Pics only but it looks pretty cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (Jul 30, 2008)

djans1397 said:


> I just saw a prototype Ti version of the Bitz light... Pics only but it looks pretty cool!:thumbsup:



Where did you see this? If its confidential, PM me please :thumbsup:


----------



## djans1397 (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.bitz.kr/

Heard it from Yoo himself. The light looks to be the same size and is pretty cool looking. None of the specs are listed, but I hope it's a newer LE / or a higher lumens rating or maybe a slightly different UI. Although I absolutely LOVE my original Bitz!!!:twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Jul 30, 2008)

djans1397 said:


> I just saw a prototype Ti version of the Bitz light... Pics only but it looks pretty cool!:thumbsup:




The styling on the Ti version is a bit busy I think. :huh:

My opinion is that either the head or body should have been knurled.


----------



## octaf (Jul 31, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Since this post has gone unanswered I'll try to answer from what I've learned through studying the BitZ threads.
> 
> I don't know the answer to the titanium grade.
> Only the crenelated bezel is offered at this time.
> ...


 


Bitz use Grade 2 Ti. :wave:


----------



## h2oflyer (Jul 31, 2008)

Been lurking -- finally got registered
got my BitZ today from Bugoutgear. First custom light.doesn't have the
throw power of my Nitecore Extreme -- but what a classy pocket light


----------



## Patriot (Jul 31, 2008)

h2oflyer said:


> Been lurking -- finally got registered
> got my BitZ today from Bugoutgear. First custom light.doesn't have the
> throw power of my Nitecore Extreme -- but what a classy pocket light





:welcome:



It sounds like you've acquired at least two very nice lights already!

Like you said, the BitZ is very small and classy.


----------



## ROK (Jul 31, 2008)

:eeksign: CPF'ers are really fast.
Don't ask me for the details because I don't know about that.


----------



## 1M1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Although probably out of my price range, I like the looks of the Ti model.

Different than the usual. The bezel ribs look more functional than the usual knurling.


----------



## h2oflyer (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome Patriot36. saw the Ti BitZ pics - agree it looks too flutey - should have knurled head if it's a twisty.

I reside in upper Canada. I thought I could escape my addiction of buying Striders and Sebenzas (only carry one at a time) and check out and buy
ONE good LED light,been using UK 4AA and SL6(very tight beam)

FIRST buy Fenix TK10 - Great throw - too big/heavy for EDC - good gerbil club.
Second buy Nitecore Extreme - 80% of throw power of TK10 - better fit and finish - good EDC - love it - should of stopped.
Third buy - NDI Silver - REALLY good EDC -use it in daylight to check under Tractor/trailers for hookup. I now have a light for every purpose 

WRONG

I had to buy a BitZ because I didn't have a custom.- Love the classy petite size and quality. took a night to appreciate the floody beam, don't have to follow the bouncing ball. I now have a light for walking the dogs.

I plunked a deposit on a RA 120Cgt. this will absolutely be my last purchase. I can stop any time I want,all I have to do is tell my wife 
what this obsession is costing.

WalterG


----------



## Patriot (Aug 2, 2008)

h2oflyer said:


> I plunked a deposit on a RA 120Cgt. this will absolutely be my last purchase. I can stop any time I want,all I have to do is tell my wife
> what this obsession is costing.
> 
> WalterG




Sure you can stop anytime....... 

There is a lot of focus these day on throw lights, but like you stated, the floody beam are very useful and general task oriented.


----------



## h2oflyer (Aug 3, 2008)

Some observations from a newbee CPF'r on my BitZ

I wouldn't call knurling aggresive - it;s like gunstock checkering - equal
peaks and valleys-good twisty grip-good friction;-won't slip out of pocket

I see clip more as anti-roll device- would be un dressed without it- I use
clip on my shirt like a tie clip or clipped to neck of T shirt.

I found I could get "memory" on hidden features by stopping the count on
an OFF. eg I like to be able access lo-low when I turn light on without
multiple ON/OFFs. Do 9 ON/OFF and stop on OFF. when you want lo-low 
at a later time,just twist ON. good for one cycle only.my BitZ does not have a whine on lo-low.

Besides the excellent craftmanship I am begining to realize the design genius in achieving minimal weight and size - all this for $135


----------



## regulator (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi H2oflyer - I just tried the 9 cycles like you described and mine does the same thing - cool. BTW I carry my Bitz with the pocket clip removed.


----------



## maxspeeds (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.bitz.kr/Ti/64Ti-2.jpg

Alot of the body design of the Ti BitZ's appears to be "borrowed" from Don's entire McLuxIII line :thumbsdow. I agree on the head. It looks very busy.......



_
Hot link removed.

DO NOT HOT LINK_


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 5, 2008)

Finally got mine today. As I expected it is very nice and easily compares to my other high end lights. The beam colour and quality are excellent and the different levels suit my uses. The twisty action is very smooth. As already mentioned by others, the fit and finish are outstanding. I agree with *h2oflyer*'s assessment of the knurling. It has a good grip but not uncomfortable after a lot of one handed use. I initially thought the crenelations would be too sharp for me but they are not. Overall this is one fine light and because of its size and quality it may end up being carried more often than just having a spot in my regular EDC rotation.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like you really like it Oddjob! I kinda knew that you would. My Bitz is also in my EDC rotation now....


----------



## h2oflyer (Aug 6, 2008)

ODDJOB Glad you got your BitZ 


I tripped over a thread where Henry of RA went through a lengthy explanation of the Twisty's battery monitoring curcuitry.I think the BitZ works the same way - if battery is low and you twist for high , it will only stay on high momentarily , then blink and drop to med.

I know It's supposed to be a tool , but I'm still enjoying the TOY factor.


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 6, 2008)

1M1 said:


> Although probably out of my price range, I like the looks of the Ti model.
> 
> Different than the usual. The bezel ribs look more functional than the usual knurling.



I just sent an email for specs and pricing. Hopefully we'll get answer and I'll post it here.


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 12, 2008)

After using it for a while I have only on complaint about the memory mode. If I have it set to remember low and lets say I just need a quick bit of light, the light recognizes my quick on/off as a twist and the next time I turn it on it comes on high. If I need a quick bit of light I've had to get used to turning it on and leaving it on for an extra second to retain the level. Other that that I am still really happy with it.


----------



## wbp (Aug 13, 2008)

ecallahan said:


> Is it noticeably dimmer than an EX10 or NDI or P2D?



According to my measurements the Bitz has the same lumen output as an NDI, and a little less than an EX10. I measured 133 for the Bitz, 135 for the NDI, and 169 for the EX10.

These are total lumen measurements, with an integrating sphere. Appearance of brightness will be affected by beam shape.

William


----------



## h2oflyer (Aug 13, 2008)

I only have two real tiny complaints about my BitZ

I thought finish on ti clip was a bit blotchy -- removed,
used 3M abrasive pad and reinstalled with blue loctite.

Agree with Oddjob re having to wait 2 sec. to keep selected
light level.

Love tinkering with my toys -- removed O ring,cleaned threads
and applied Sentry Tufglide to threads (do not get on O ring),
then a hint of silicone grease on inside of lip of battery tube.
Replace O ring . Talk about buttery smooth!! 

The benifit is no excess lube to heat up/thin down and work it's way
into back of head.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 1, 2008)

I've used this light for a while now, and I don't know why it does not get more discussion on CPF. I think it's an excellent pocket light. 

The beam on mine is so very smooth, I don't think I have another light this small with such a nice beam. As I use the light more I'm really appreciating the beam characteristics more. The hotspot is maybe a little more intense than my Novatac, but transition is very smooth and defect free.

Is anyone else pleasently surprised by the beam on the BitZ?


----------



## loveit (Sep 1, 2008)

I too like the beam of this light. Funny. I was placing some things for sale and almost sold this light. When I had it out to photograph I started playing with it again I can't sell him-- he's too fun a light! I have a Nautilus, too, and like them both!


----------



## 1M1 (Sep 5, 2008)

I noticed a discussion on how the light reacts with a low battery.

Yes, when the battery gets low, the light appears to switch to the next lower output level. I had this recently happen with a primary battery.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 10, 2008)

StandardBattery said:


> I've used this light for a while now, and I don't know why it does not get more discussion on CPF. I think it's an excellent pocket light.
> 
> Is anyone else pleasently surprised by the beam on the BitZ?




I believe the Bitz would get more discussion but doesn't because it's not a powerhouse of a light. Many are instead only interested in 190 lumen pocket lights. Although I'd really like to see a brighter Bitz, it's not a make or break qualifier for me. I appreciate craftsmanship and quality parts just as much as I like output. 

Yes, the beam is very diffuse and smooth from the Bitz. I really consider it an up close light because it doesn't throw far at all. It's a great beam for what the majority of folks use a flashlight for. In the open outdoors I do prefer a light with more throw like the Novatac or L1 Cree.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 11, 2008)

StandardBattery said:


> I've used this light for a while now, and I don't know why it does not get more discussion on CPF. I think it's an excellent pocket light.
> 
> The beam on mine is so very smooth, I don't think I have another light this small with such a nice beam. As I use the light more I'm really appreciating the beam characteristics more. The hotspot is maybe a little more intense than my Novatac, but transition is very smooth and defect free.
> 
> Is anyone else pleasently surprised by the beam on the BitZ?




I couldn't agree more having been lucky enough to score one of the prototype Ti BitZ with U2 bin SSC-P4s :thumbsup:

I like everything about this light, especially its small size considering that it takes a CR123 size cell.

Its elegant, very nicely machined, the threads are very smooth (especially for Ti) and it has a very nice, smooth beam with 3 distinct levels.

I consider ideal as an EDC and it may well be my most carried light from now on.

Not everyone wants or needs more throw than this light has. Its an excellent all-rounder in my opinion.


----------



## octaf (Sep 12, 2008)

easilyled said:


> I couldn't agree more having been lucky enough to score one of the prototype Ti BitZ with U2 bin SSC-P4s :thumbsup:
> 
> I like everything about this light, especially its small size considering that it takes a CR123 size cell.
> 
> ...


 

+1. :thumbsup:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/206418


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 12, 2008)

easilyled said:


> I couldn't agree more having been lucky enough to score one of the prototype Ti BitZ with U2 bin SSC-P4s :thumbsup:


Wow I just saw those... love that Gold one. oo:

I think the size on these is just right for many watch pockets and other small pockets I love the Knurling so I'm not sure how I would feel about the texture of the Ti prototypes. 

I don't know how it happend but I've been carrying the BitZ alot, it fits in pockets most of my other lights don't, it is simple, smooth one-hand operation is no problem, and just feels better to grab onto than the P1D. I don't use the clip, but I like it for anti-roll.

A light that grows on me the more I use it like this one, has to be real special. The only other light that has continually grew on me I think is the NovaTac. Of course the L0D was love right away and it continues, and the P1D still does make me smile. These smaller EDC lights are more interesting to me than some of the larger ones, but I'm looking forward to testing different Malkoff dropins in a C2 this weekend.


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just got my two bitz lights from the marketplace, one natural alu one and one titanium one. Here are my thoughts and questions on both:

Bitz Ti

I don't fully understand whythis light had to be so heavy - it's obviously a very dense type of titanium that is used to make the body and head - does anyone know which type out of interest? I have an all alu tissot t touch expert and the light is possibly heavier than that watch.

I like the design and quality of the light - its been machined well and the finish is nice. A Minor niggle for me would be the fact that the battery compartment is machined way too wide for a cr123a battery, it's so much wider than it needs to be that there is definate and audible battery rattle when you have the light off and shake it. Something else that irritates me is how rough the threads are on my titanium bitz - I know ti is rougher when threaded than alu anyway, but it feels like I am twisting threads that have sand or grit in them when I turn the head. Tried cleaning and regreasing with nyogel to no avail. That's a major disapointment for me on the ti version.

Someone mentioned earlier in the thread that the hidden modes were sort of flawed, and I tend to agree. Low low is too hard to get to, SOS is a bit slow and the locator is kinda low for my liking. 

Also, and this is probably me getting used to the light being totally new to buck boost drivers - I am thoroughly confused by the UI, and can't find ANY guides to it online. What is the low battery signal? Is my light flickering telling me something or is it a fault? It flickers between modes sometimes because the batt retention spring isn't tense enough either, confusing both the driver circuit and me. Lots of learning to do with this light but suffice to say I won't be replacing my twisty as a single cr123 EDC for a while yet.

Bitz alu:

First impression of this light was much better than of the Ti version - the machining is fantastic and the design is gorgeous. Look and feel wise this one is a winner with me. The knurling is among the best I have ever seen. Same problem with the size of the battery tube on this model - there's no reason for it to be bored out so much in my opinion, and as a result it has battery rattle when off. Another problem i noticed immediately is that my light flickers once after being switched from med to low. Other than not liking the UI on this light (YET) I have no other complaints. I love how smooth the threads are, in fact they are by far the smoothest twisting threads on any twisty light that I own.

All in all I'm happy with both lights and will get used to both eventually. All the issuesthat I have mentioned here are mostly minor things and frankly me being too picky. As far as the UI is concerned, I have been totally spoiled this week by the arrival of my liteflux lf2xt which has the best designed UI I have ever used. Threads on the titanium model need looked at for sure - no light has ever had threads as rough as those on my titanium bitz. I would really appreciate some guidance on the UI because the lack of online documentation is really irritating.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just got my two bitz lights from the marketplace, one natural alu one and one titanium one. Here are my thoughts and questions on both:

Bitz Ti

I don't fully understand why this light had to be so heavy - it's obviously a very dense type of titanium that is used to make the body and head - does anyone know which type out of interest? I have an all alu tissot t touch expert and the light is possibly heavier than that watch.

I like the design and quality of the light - its been machined well and the finish is nice. A Minor niggle for me would be the fact that the battery compartment is machined way too wide for a cr123a battery, it's so much wider than it needs to be that there is definate and audible battery rattle when you have the light off and shake it. Something else that irritates me is how rough the threads are on my titanium bitz - I know ti is rougher when threaded than alu anyway, but it feels like I am twisting threads that have sand or grit in them when I turn the head. *Tried cleaning and regreasing with nyogel to no avail. That's a major disapointment for me on the ti version.

Someone mentioned earlier in the thread that the hidden modes were sort of flawed, and I tend to agree. *Low low is too hard to get to, SOS is a bit slow and the locator is kinda low for my liking. *You can't call the strobe a strobe at all because it's way too low a frequency to have the disorienting effect that a strobe light has.*

Also, and this is probably just me getting used to the light and being totally new to buck boost drivers, but I am thoroughly confused by the UI, and can't find ANY guides to it online. *What is the low battery signal? Is my light flickering to tell me something or is it a fault? It flickers between modes sometimes because the batt retention spring isn't tense enough either, confusing both the driver circuit and me. *Lots of learning to do with this light but suffice to say I won't be replacing my twisty as a single cr123 EDC for a while yet.

Bitz alu:

First impression of this light was much better than of the Ti version - the machining is fantastic and the design is gorgeous. Look and feel wise this one is a winner with me. *The knurling is among the best I have ever seen. *Same problem with the size of the battery tube on this model - there's no reason for it to be bored out so much in my opinion, and as a result it has battery rattle when off. *Another problem i noticed immediately is that my light flickers once after being switched from med to low. *Other than not liking the UI on this light (YET) I have no other complaints. *I love how smooth the threads are, in fact they are by far the smoothest twisting threads on any twisty light that I own.

All in all I'm happy with both lights and will get used to both eventually. The issues that I have mentioned here are mostly minor things and frankly me being too picky. *As far as the UI is concerned, I have been totally spoiled this week by the arrival of my liteflux lf2xt which has the best designed UI I have ever used, and my issues with the battery rattle are because I'm used to the zero battery movement on the RA lights. *It can be solved with some insulating tape round an RCR123A cell anyway ** Threads on the titanium model need some attention for sure - no light of mine has ever had threads as rough as those on my titanium bitz. *I would really appreciate some guidance on the UI because the lack of online documentation is really irritating for a first time user of the driver circuit like myself!

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## derfyled (Aug 8, 2009)

Matt7337 said:


> I just got my two bitz lights from the marketplace, one natural alu one and one titanium one. Here are my thoughts and questions on both:
> 
> Bitz Ti
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan FO (Aug 8, 2009)

I have the Ti BitZ and it is a favorite of mine. My threads are very smooth after a little break in and clean and relube. The battery tube is big enough to take all RCR123's which I appreciate. That one flash is to show that the memory is locked in and will come on at that brightness the next time it is turned on.


----------



## nbp (Aug 8, 2009)

@ Matt:

There was a thread about the Bitz UI, called "Bitz UI" 

Hahaha. Joshing ya there  

I summarized the interface in the second post, I think it's a pretty good explanation of how to use the light, in case derfyled's fine answer did not suffice. 



Nick


----------



## djans1397 (Aug 9, 2009)

:twothumbs on my al AND Ti Bitz! They have been and continue to be one of my primary EDC's! Perfect size, pocket clip, 3 easily selectable levels, plus hidden modes. My favorite EDC. Even have one for a backup! I hope to see more from this maker in the future!

Dan


----------



## crocodilo (Aug 9, 2009)

Although I love my BitZ, I must unfortunately add it to the short list of flashlights that have failed me once: the positive contact on the head came loose. Two minutes with a soldering iron, and everything was back in order. But now I keep wondering whether if this will happen again, so for a few months I'll be retiring it from EDC rotation, and use it only around the house, until I get the confidence back.

I share all the above positive comments about it.


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 9, 2009)

@ derfyled and nbp, thanks for all your comments and help. All issues are pretty much solved :thumbsup:

I taped up a couple of AW RCR123A to use with my Bitz lights which eliminates the battery rattle. 

I now understand the UI, the flickering on my Ti Bitz was due to a) The mode being saved and b) a partially discahrged cell.

I'll take the red oring out and replace it with a black one tonight. Maybe the light needs broken in, I'm not sure how much carry/ EDC it got with it's previous (2?) owners.

A couple more questions; My Alu Bitz has a red oring at the head, behind the window. A black oring was supplied with it, and I want to change it to the black one because the red one looks bad IMO. Is the head (Bezel ring) on the Alu bitz secured with adhesive? It doesn't seem to want to come off as easily as the one on my Ti model.

And finally a few questions about the Ti model. Lets say I wanted to get one that is in brand new condition for my custom shelf queen collection (as I have already said my Ti Bitz has some marks on it, but is still in VGC nonetheless), can I still get one, or were they a limited production model? Are they collectable or rare these days? When was mine likely to have been manufactured?


----------



## derfyled (Aug 9, 2009)

Matt7337 said:


> @ derfyled and nbp, thanks for all your comments and help. All issues are pretty much solved :thumbsup:
> 
> *You are welcome, I wanted to be sure you would enjoy this fantastic little light. I think it's a well kept secret, for a reason that I don't know, it's really underestimated flashlight here on CPF.*
> 
> ...



*I think Bugoutgear still sells somes but hurry, they are flying fast because there is a discount on them. http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197278*


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 9, 2009)

I just got in from my daily (nightly - I work late every night of the week but one) run and took my new Titanium Bitz with me tonight. The roads that I run on are narrow country lanes in places (I actually run outside the city that I live on the outskirts of, then back in again, it's a ~4.5 mile loop) and are very dark unless there is a bright moon in the sky. The Bitz performed excellently tonight. It clipped nicely to the pocket of my track trousers and the stiffness of the clip held it in place well. I didn't really need to take it off medium at any point, but I did so just to see that beautiful smooth beam you all talk about  

I'm very pleased with this now that I understand it better. Changing the O-ring before I went out tonight and re-lubing it helped make the twisting motion on the head much smoother.

Thanks for the info on the head of the Alu Bitz, I won't break the warranty. One thing that confuses me is that the head on my Titanium Bitz screws off quite easily, and there is no sign of loctite on the threads. Are the Ti versions supplied with the heads sealed on as well? Maybe one of the previous owners broke the warranty?

I may just have to pick up one of the last remaining Titanium Bitz lights from bugoutgear. It's a custom light that deserves to go in my collection


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 10, 2009)

Matt7337 said:


> Thanks for the info on the head of the Alu Bitz, I won't break the warranty. One thing that confuses me is that the head on my Titanium Bitz screws off quite easily, and there is no sign of loctite on the threads. Are the Ti versions supplied with the heads sealed on as well? Maybe one of the previous owners broke the warranty?



getting the K2 TFFC TVOD emitter inside the Bitz would increase the lumens dramatically,that waht happens to my Novatac


----------



## derfyled (Aug 10, 2009)

Matt7337 said:


> Thanks for the info on the head of the Alu Bitz, I won't break the warranty. One thing that confuses me is that the head on my Titanium Bitz screws off quite easily, and there is no sign of loctite on the threads. Are the Ti versions supplied with the heads sealed on as well? Maybe one of the previous owners broke the warranty?
> 
> *For a reason that I don't know, HGRYU decided to not seal the Ti head. He sold it as being upgradable.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ROK (Aug 10, 2009)

Matt7337 said:


> A couple more questions; My Alu Bitz has a red oring at the head, behind the window. A black oring was supplied with it, and I want to change it to the black one because the red one looks bad IMO. Is the head (Bezel ring) on the Alu bitz secured with adhesive? It doesn't seem to want to come off as easily as the one on my Ti model.



I have both Ti and Al BitZs,
There are some differences in internal head design between Ti and Al version.
Ti BitZ do not use adhesive on the bezel ring thread for easy LED upgrade while Al Bitz used some adhesive.


----------



## UWAK (Aug 13, 2009)

Any idea who can swap the led into K2 TFFC? I have the Alu Bitz.


----------



## ROK (Aug 15, 2009)

UWAK said:


> Any idea who can swap the led into K2 TFFC? I have the Alu Bitz.



Swapping the LED is not difficut for me. But I'm curious what you expect with K2.


----------



## karlheinz3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Matt! I miss my Bitz! Your aluminum Bitz is the same light H2OFlyer is talking about. I got it from him and it is buttery smoothe! The Titanium one came from Silver Surfer and titanium threads are infamous for being coarse. I think I am going to buy another one again because this is one of the best little lights I have ever owned and I miss mine! I remember that when the battery loses power it bumps down to a lower level. H2OFlyer really loved his light and I am glad you appreciate the quality of these little gems and don't part with them! I got all the other lights I thought I NEEDED but I am going back to a Bitz! Take care! Karl :twothumbs


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 23, 2010)

Just bought a Bitz and haven't received it yet but thought it'd be fun to read up a bit on what I got. Lots of great info here but it's too bad that it looks like there'll be no more.


----------



## thebeans (Apr 8, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Just bought a Bitz and haven't received it yet but thought it'd be fun to read up a bit on what I got. Lots of great info here but it's too bad that it looks like there'll be no more.



Lighthound still has these in both finishes. On Sale for $124.99.


----------



## cloggy (Apr 8, 2010)

Never bought two of the same light before but after getting one from Lighthound a few months ago I could'nt resist ordering another in the alternative finish, at this price its a steal. One of the best edc's available.


----------



## dagored (Apr 13, 2010)

Mine arrived last Friday. Nice light. Little tight right now. Trying to fix that right now.

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## cloggy (Apr 13, 2010)

Read somewhere in a previous thread which sadly I cannot credit because I have not found it again that you should close the light pushing it firmly together then unscrew pulling it firmly apart, do this a few times then clean and lube.This has worked for me. I also use Krytox GPL203 lube- expensive but the best.


----------

